# Do we have a forum for breakfast stuff???



## gary b (Apr 5, 2006)

Other than Eggs, cheese, dairy forum?  Forum listing I mean.


----------



## Alix (Apr 5, 2006)

No Gary we don't. Just slot it into the forum most appropriate and go from there.


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2006)

We don't have one specifically for breakfast (or lunch or dinner). Those posts would fall under other forums. Oatmeal would go under the Pasta, Rice, Beans, Grains forum, banana smoothies could go under the Beverages and Wines forum or the Fruit & Nuts forum, etc.


----------



## gary b (Apr 5, 2006)

O.K. thanks


----------



## GB (Apr 5, 2006)

oops sorry for stepping on your toes Alix


----------

